# Saturday's MLB TV Schedule



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

I'd be interested in knowing what Sabodos means for D'Backs TV. You will find this listing on the AZ website.

Blue = EI DirecTV channels 
Red = Very possible c-band in the clear feeds 
Purple = SuperStation feeds 
-----------------------------------------------------------------
1:05 PM ET
Blue Jays (RSN/CFMT) @ Yankees (YES & EI 754)

1:35 PM ET
Mets (WPIX) @ Expos 
Phillies (CSN Philadelphia) @ Pirates

2:05 PM ET
Tigers (WKBD) @ White Sox (WGN) 
Cardinals (KPLR) @ Brewers (FSN North-Wisconsin & EI 756)

2:20 PM ET
Reds (FSN Ohio/FSN Cincinnati) @ Cubs (FSN Chicago & EI 755)

3:15 PM ET
Yomiuri Giants vs. Hanshin Tigers (TV Japan) 

4:05 PM ET
Angels @ Athletics (FSN Bay Area & EI 757)

6:15 PM ET
Orioles (WNUV/WBDC/WJAL) @ Devil Rays (WMOR)

7:05 PM ET
Red Sox (WFXT) @ Royals 
Indians (FSN Ohio) @ Twins (FSN North-Minnesota & EI 758)
Marlins (FSN Florida & EI 759) @ Braves (TBS)

8:05 PM ET
Giants (KTVU/KMAX) @ Astros

9:05 PM ET
Rangers (FSN Southwest) @ Mariners (FSN Northwest & EI 760) & FSR3

10:05 PM ET
Rockies (KWGN) @ Diamondbacks (Sabados)

10:10 PM ET
Padres (Cox Cable 4/XEWT) @ Dodgers (KCOP)
---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Trevor (Apr 16, 2002)

The Diamondbacks are on Fox AZ and Channel 3 KTVK in Phoenix. Channel 3 is an independent with no network affiliation.


----------

